# rocky river aquatic insects?



## WINative (Sep 15, 2004)

I'm a novice fly-fisher and over the winter I've been reading a bit on aquatic bugs and tying some flies. I'm looking forward to looking under some rocks and stuff once the ice melts, but I thought I'd mine the expertise of some OGFers. Here's my question:

What kinds of insects (and other buggish critters) are present in the Rocky River?

Best,
JM


----------



## Utard (Dec 10, 2006)

I have never fished the Rocky River and have no idea where it even is. However, if it stands up to its name, then you'll be looking at mayfly nymphs, (so tie up some pheasant tails and hares ears) possibly some scuds or freshwater shrimp (sowbugs, scuds) stoneflies at certain times of the yea(uh...stonflies imitations) then of course crayfish, baitfish, leeches and worms (so go for wooly buggers, mohair leeches, zonkers muddler minnows, etc). Not knowing where the river is, I'm just guessing here, but if the river is in fact 'rocky' then you'll find a lot of these under river rocks.


----------



## jsalkas (Feb 18, 2005)

Not being familiar with the Rocky either, keep an eye out for caddis. They'll build shelter out of small grains of sand or sticks, depending on what's in the river.


----------



## Smallwaters (Jul 4, 2006)

I usual use stone flys, mayflies work well to. Sucker spawn works real well once the suckers start to run.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

There isn't a lot of the bugs you'd expect. There's a bit too much pollutioin and
silt. I do know you'll see stone fly hatches, hellgramites, ect., on the Grand River, but it is WAY cleaner.


----------

